#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Конь ветра

## Yur

Художественный фильм о Тибете . Снят самими тибетцами .  http://savetibet.ru/2009/03/07/tibet.html

----------

Ритл (04.07.2013)

----------

